
What makes the US health care system so expensive - tom_b
https://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/what-makes-the-us-health-care-system-so-expensive-introduction/
======
peg_leg
It's simple and the article misses the reason: Profit

~~~
simonblack
Allied to the 'profit' reason is that there is nobody strong enough to force a
low-enough price for services.

Countries with single-payer health schemes usually have the government being
both the payer and the designator of service-providers. If your price is too
high, then you have several options:

Drop your price to be in line with the single-payer's payment level.

Lose your designation as a recognized service-provider if you're not going to
drop your price. In effect, that takes you out of the common level and into
the 'specialized' level of services because you can't compete with other
service-providers on price.

Leave the industry altogether.

